# new to steelhead



## elob9 (Oct 31, 2010)

just joined here to get info on steelhead , what do I need to get started? I have a zebco sportfisher salmon/steelhead spinning rod 8'3" wt8-20 and a abu garcia cardinal 563 reel. I dont want to put alot of money into it and find out Im not that much into it, I live close to the rocky river I figuire it may be something to do with the kids


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

S.e.a.r.c.h. B.u.t.t.o.n.


----------



## elob9 (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks for the help, what are you 5?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

elob9, I can't help much with spinning gear, I'm a fly guy myself. I'm sure somebody on here will jump in and try to help you out. But in the mean time try using the search see what you can find there.
Some of the people on here get a little touchy this time of year.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

If he uses the search feature, this topic has been discussed many times. He will find all the answers he is looking for.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I know he will and you know he will, but being as he's a new member i think we could possibly explain it a little nicer!


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

flytyer said:


> I know he will and you know he will, but being as he's a new member i think we could possibly explain it a little nicer!


Thank you, this is supposed to be helpful resource for people.. Well Done, let's try to be forward thinking and positive!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

phildo, why even bother answering the guy's post? If you don't want to help him out, just ignore his post. Really no need to come across as you are too good to help him out. This place is supposed to help people out, not turn them away.


----------



## elob9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I did the search thing, to much info  I think I just need to get out and try the basics with what I have


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Some people just live to go online and talk down to people and/or create arguments. Really just need to get a life. Good on the river elob9, I probably couldn't tell you anything other then what you already have read here. But if you live near the rocky, try to make it out to erie outfitters in avon. he should be able to give you some tips, and also has all the gear and tackle you would need on the river.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I would try fishing when the water level is up. I would set up a float with a jig w/ maggots or egg sacs. Depending on the water level, it will determine how u set up ur float. Just make sure between the line and float, it's lone enough to let ur bait bounce along the bottom. If u are using a jig, i would find the length that allows it to bounce and shorten it just a few inches (so it wont snag so easily but still stay near the bottom). For the colors, u just have to experiment. I like white/pink when it's dark and black/red when it's a little clearer. If you can spot the fish dont scare them by throwing ur line right above it. Release ur line a little upstream so the fish wont notice u. If all fails, get a spear and !% the :B


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Elob9: Welcome to steelhead fishing. Some of us have the audacity to be polite and answer just about any question you want, so ask away. If it irritates some people like Phildo and I'm sure many, many others, well then they just need irritating. Whatever you do don't mention Huron Creek to them.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Some of us are just curmudgeons lol! The search button is a great tool for ppl to find out in formation. As your well aware of the Rocky has a vast amount public access on it's self. I don't know about your set up but with a shorter rod than 9' not impossible but you can land fish. With fish being under 27 your fishing pole will be fine, but to put reel pressure on a larger fish you will have to learn how to play them!


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Also the line determines how you land the fish too. The hardest thing I ever did was trying to land a 29" female on a 6 lb line while the female try to move toward the fast current to break my line. That time i was using a rod that was less than 9 foot. My success rate was very very low at landing a fish. But You can land any size if you just know when to let it drag and when it reel it in.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Dont use the search button , click on the numbered pages at the bottom of the forum and go through the previous posts in the archives and read it all , it takes a while but can be done. Lots of time to sit and read with a cup of coffee or something stronger if you choose  Do internet searches for "steelhead fishing" , " Ohio steelhead " , etc. and you will be surprised at the wealth of information available. Even youtube has tons of videos of steelhead fishing on the rocky or any of the other rivers , if you are careful you can even pick up on some of the "secret" information nobody likes to comment on in here. There are also some really good books available , even at your local library sometimes , that have loads of good info. If you live close to the river , just get out and try it , its fun no matter what gear you have


----------

